# thow out bearing again!!!



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

ok so i have replaced my throwout bearing for the second time and it has gone bad again i have an '89 240 with the redtop sr and a excedy stage2 3puck clutch. when i installed it i was sure to grease it up with high temp grease and i have been driving it around for about 2 months now and just yesterday it went bad on me again so what is going wrong? when i drive i'm sure to put it in neutral at stop lights and let off the clutch so there isn't pressure on the throw out bearing and i make sure i don't ride the clutch when i take off and shift i don't know what is going wrong.:lame:


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

can anybody?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

did you use OEM or some jobber bearing for the job?


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

i used oem. the first one was the one that came with the clutch and it failed in about 2 weeks and then the second one was oem and it lasted 2 months and i greased the hell out of both of them with high temp. should i look at getting an aftermarket?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check your clutch pedal free play. Make sure there's enough. It should be 9 - 16 mm (0.35 - 0.63 in). Hold a ruler against the floor and up to the top of the pedal pad. Take a reading on the ruler at the pedal pad in the resting position. Now push on the pedal pad very gently until resistance is felt; at this point take the new reading on the ruler. Subtracting the two readings will give you the free play spec.

To adjust the clutch pedal free play, adjust the pushrod for the clutch master cylinder which is located under the dash at the top of the pedal assembly. The pushrod has a locknut which must be loosened. Now the pushrod can be adjusted. 

If there's no freeplay, then the throwout bearing will spin all the time, thus wearing it out prematurely.


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

there is 11mm of play that's why i was so confused. i don't know why it would be doing this. thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like maybe the clutch pressure plate spring pressure is so great as to cause premature throwout bearing wear. I don't know if you pick up an extra heavy duty thowout bearing.


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

damn i was thinking about ordering one from act, should it be good enough? i had no idea a stage 2 was able to demolish them that fast. haha


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

2nd on the heavy duty TOB. There are quite a few cluthes out there that need a HD setup. OS Giken is one for sure. Try giving Kuah @ SPL Parts a call. He had the one for my Z32 in stock. Might be able to help you out! Good Luck!


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks for the info. i'll give him a call.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

JDMjunky16 said:


> i used oem. the first one was the one that came with the clutch and it failed in about 2 weeks and then the second one was oem and it lasted 2 months and i greased the hell out of both of them with high temp. should i look at getting an aftermarket?


the tob for the exedy clutch has a larger diameter than the oem tob. you need to use the one that exedy gives you.


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

ok... so if i contact them they should be able to sell me a replacement then?


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Give Exedy a call. The worst that will happen is that they tell you they dont have one. Nothing ever came of not trying.


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

so i talked with a guy that works on sr engines at a local shop and he has helped me out before. he said that he has seen this problem quite often with sr engines that have an aftermarket clutch. he was saying the tabs on the throw out fork tend to get worn down and cause the tob to go cockeyed and just not sit straight when pushed into the clutch pressure plate which causes the tob to wear out really fast. so i was curious on what throw out forks are compatible with the sr tranny... i hope there is something cause i need this bad.


----------

